# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم JTAG-PRO aka GPGJTAG  GPGJtag V2.34

## gsm_bouali

*GPGJtag V2.34,added more LG and HTC boot repair.     Added:  LG F180K Boot Repair.                 
LG F180L Boot Repair.                
LG F180S Boot repair.                 
HTC Droid DNA(PL8320000)  Boot Repair.  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## emoz41

مرحبا شلونك اخي الكريم باذن الله تكونو بخير و صحة و سلامة و عافية ششششششششششششششششكرا لك يا ملك على هذا الموضوع الرائع و جزاك الله الف خير يا امير البرامج

----------

